# vişiniu, vişinie



## Mallarme

_purta o tunică *vişinie* cu nasturi sculptaţi din os...

_Aş vrea să ştiu exact ce culoare este *vişiniu*.  Este ca asta dark cherry

sau ca asta purple

Mulţumesc!


----------



## robbie_SWE

Culuarea asta are visina. 

http://mdl.net/buna_ser/visine.jpg

 robbie


----------



## parakseno

Yep, it's the dark cherry one. The name of the color is from that fruit, called "vişină" in Romanian.


----------



## alitza

robbie_SWE said:


> Culoarea asta o are visina.
> 
> http://mdl.net/buna_ser/visine.jpg
> 
> robbie


----------



## robbie_SWE

Mersi! Romana mea este de balta!


----------



## CriHart

robbie_SWE said:


> Mersi! Romana mea este de balta!


Ba nu, vorbesti si scrii foarte bine. Bravo!


----------



## Mallarme

> Culoarea asta o are visina.



Asta înseamnă "This color is cherry"?

De ce folosi verbul _avea_? şi de ce pui "o" acolo între _asta_ şi _vişină_?

Mulţumesc!


----------



## alitza

Mallarme said:


> Asta înseamnă "This color is cherry"?
> 
> De ce folosi verbul _avea_? şi de ce pui "o" acolo între _asta_ şi _vişină_?
> 
> Mulţumesc!


 
Nu, inseamna: "This is the colour that the cherry has". In engleza nu este o formulare prea fericita, dar asta este traducerea mot-a-mot.
"O" este pronumele personal, pers. a III-a singular, feminin, acuzativ ( pe ea, o) care inlocuieste cuvantul "culoarea" in a doua parte a propozitiei, din cauza topicii inversate (Visina are culoarea asta / Culoarea asta o are visina)


----------



## CriHart

Mallarme said:


> Asta înseamnă "This color is cherry"?
> 
> De ce folosi verbul _avea_? şi de ce pui "o" acolo între _asta_ şi _vişină_?
> 
> Mulţumesc!


 

_O _se refera la culoare. Pe ea (pe culoare, exprimata in cazul de fata prin _"o"_ o are visina).  Well, e complicat si pentru mine sa explic. Poate cineva este mai priceput.


----------



## Mallarme

M-am prins! Vă mulţumesc amândurora


----------

